# T-Shirt Design Web Site Software



## Tagger

Does anyone know of a company that sells T-shirt design software for a web site? The client would design the shirt online and the printer mails it to them. I talked to someone at a show that sold a similar web site for making signs. I lost the companies information.


----------



## Rodney

expertlogo.com and shirtsoftware.com are 2 companies that offer this type of software and have exhibited at tradeshows.


----------



## Tagger

Thank you Rodney.


----------



## Nitika

Designnbuy is also a good option for t shirt design software. You can check the video of the software.


----------



## prismkuet

Rodney said:


> expertlogo.com and shirtsoftware.com are 2 companies that offer this type of software and have exhibited at tradeshows.


Really these two websites are good. Thanks Rodney.

-Prism


----------



## shirtandsimple2

interested to hear some success stories of people who have used these sites!


----------

